# Down River Equipment's Moving Sale



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

FYI,

As of right now we are planning on being closed for business starting December 2nd and re-opening in the new location December 19th. If you are looking for Christmas gifts, now is the time to get them. 
A lot can happen between now and the 2nd, so we will let you know if any of these dates change.
River Rafts | Rafts For Sale | River Supplies & Gear
Sale-We're Moving - Down River Equipment Company
WE'RE MOVING - Down River Equipment Company


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We are so excited for you guys and gals  We can't wait to see your new digs! Smooth moving DRE family!!


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

Some decent deals to be had to those that want to spend the Christmas money. Ask your wife and your mother if she needs a set oar shafts this winter. I'm sure they will agree.


----------

